
TikTok says it will stop accessing clipboard content on iOS devices - unityByFreedom
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/26/21304228/tiktok-security-ios-clipboard-access-ios14-beta-feature
======
unityByFreedom
It said the feature was to block spam,

> A TikTok spokesperson said in a statement emailed to The Verge on Friday
> that it had submitted an update to the App Store to remove the feature,
> which it described as an “anti-spam” measure. The feature was never
> introduced to Android devices, according to the company.

